# gun cleaning rod



## turkeyhook (Jul 29, 2016)

Fellers,I have a Remington 700 with 24 in. barrel in 270.
I am looking for a great cleaning rod. Something that wont mess up the crown of the barrel? How long does it need to be. What do I need .A cleaning rod only.


----------



## turkeyhook (Jul 31, 2016)

Guys ,50 views  and no replies.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 31, 2016)

I use Tipton Deluxe Carbon Fiber cleaning rods. One piece, nice rotating handle, about $30.

You can get bore guides and such things if you are concerned about damaging your muzzle/barrel.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 31, 2016)

dewey coated rods..  they protect the bore... 

on any cleaning rod push it only from the chamber side and never pull it back through the muzzle and you keep your crown happy


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I use Tipton Deluxe Carbon Fiber cleaning rods. One piece, nice rotating handle, about $30.
> 
> You can get bore guides and such things if you are concerned about damaging your muzzle/barrel.





jglenn said:


> dewey coated rods..  they protect the bore...
> 
> on any cleaning rod push it only from the chamber side and never pull it back through the muzzle and you keep your crown happy



Great suggestions and recommendations.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 31, 2016)

I like the Dewey. I also use a bore guide with nylon jags. I push until the patch falls off the jag then support the rod so it doesn't touch the crown while I pull it back.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 31, 2016)

No way on Gods green earth I'd put a carbon fiber rod down my bore. Repeated use can definitely harm your crown, as well as the rest of your bore. 

Carbon fiber, because of its nature, is very hard on metals when repeatedly rubbed back and forth contacting metal. 

I, along with others in here, make custom knives. Some of our knives utilize carbon fiber...for bolsters mainly. When cutting the carbon fiber down to a usable size, it has to be cut with a metal cutting bandsaw (hardened steel blades)...the same saw I use to cut my blade steel. If a person tries the same cut with a regular, wood cutting, blade, it will render the wood cutting blade useless after the first pass. Think on that for a minute...

I use plastic coated Dewey rods exclusively, as do my bench rest buddies.


----------



## turkeyhook (Aug 1, 2016)

thanks fellers for the advice. I think I'm going to go with the Dewey rod. I recond that's a coated steel rod?


----------



## GA native (Aug 2, 2016)

What's so bad about the brass rods that come in your $20 Outer's kit? Brass is softer than steel, the last I heard...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 2, 2016)

All I use are Dewey Coated Rods as well.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 3, 2016)

turkeyhook said:


> thanks fellers for the advice. I think I'm going to go with the Dewey rod. I recond that's a coated steel rod?



Yes, coated steel. Get you a bore guide as well.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 3, 2016)

GA native said:


> What's so bad about the brass rods that come in your $20 Outer's kit? Brass is softer than steel, the last I heard...



^^ what he said..


----------



## ScottD (Aug 3, 2016)

Dewey rods are what i use on my competition guns- they work great. Even a plain stainless rod will work.  I agree - i don't like the idea of carbon fiber and the multi piece rods either - i dont like the idea of the mismatch at the joints.  The most important part is a good bore guide, a correct size rod ( don't clean a 30 cal with a 22 rod) and never clean from the muzzle.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Aug 5, 2016)

Maybe I am missing something in my cleaning techniques, but is there anything wrong with bore snakes?  That's all I have ever used really.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Aug 5, 2016)

No need to reply to my question, I searched and found some good answers.  Time to rethink my methods I guess.  Thanks


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 5, 2016)

rosewood said:


> ^^ what he said..



Yes, brass is nice and soft.  So soft that grit and bore trash can get embedded in the brass and turn your cleaning rod into an abrasive rod where it will rub the edges off your lands.

Bore snakes are good field expedient cleaning rods and will do a decent job but really aren't designed for serious cleaning.  You can get that job done with one, but I prefer steel or coated steel + a bore guide or crown guide/protector if I have to clean from the muzzle.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 5, 2016)

leoparddog said:


> Yes, brass is nice and soft.  So soft that grit and bore trash can get embedded in the brass and turn your cleaning rod into an abrasive rod where it will rub the edges off your lands.
> 
> Bore snakes are good field expedient cleaning rods and will do a decent job but really aren't designed for serious cleaning.  You can get that job done with one, but I prefer steel or coated steel + a bore guide or crown guide/protector if I have to clean from the muzzle.



And a coated rod doesn't get things embedded in it?  Hmm...

I always wipe the brass rod off during and after cleaning.  I also use a bore guide.

As for a bore snake, I use it for a field cleaning to just get some lube back in the barrel.  When I do a thorough cleaning it is done at home with a brass rod setup, using brushes and brass jags.

I learned years ago, if you don't put some oil in the barrel before leaving the range, you tend to forget about it when you get home.  If your gun sits for months or years without oil in the bbl, you get rust/pitting.  The quick bore snake with rem oil helps to prevent that from happening.  Been brow beating my pa-in-law and brother for several of their guns where they let this happen, now the bores are ruined.

Rosewood


----------



## lonewolf247 (Aug 5, 2016)

I only use Dewey coated rods.


----------



## pavogrande (Aug 10, 2016)

I make my own from drill rod  --
Imo alum, brass and coatings get grit inbedded in them --


----------



## rosewood (Aug 10, 2016)

So the question is what is better?  A steel rod that is as hard or harder than your rifling?  Or a softer than steel rod that might get particles embedded in it?

Maybe we should ask Mr Owl


----------

